# Wildlachs in der Eira



## Tierfreund (26. November 2008)

Die lokale Zeitung hier vor Ort berichtete über den Wildlachsbestand der Eira (ca. 2h von Molde entfernt). Dazu schossen sie auch ein paar sehr schöne Bilder. Zu sehen hier:

http://www.rbnett.no/apps/pbcs.dll/...Kategori=BILDENYHETER&Lopenr=137058903&Ref=PH

Viel Spaß beim winterlichen Träumen!


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wildlachs in der Eira*

sehr schöne bilder..........was der absolute hammer ist....ist das klasglare wasser...echt sehr schön anzusehen......gruss micha


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wildlachs in der Eira*

ja echt schön
So ein Fluss hätte ich auch mal gerne in der Nähe^^


----------

